# AVIC AG-600 flying boat / amphibious aircraft



## Major Shaitan Singh

The head of the AVIC TA-600 flying boat at the AVIC Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Company factory in Chengdu, Sichuan province, March 17. (Photo/CFP)

The head of the AVIC TA-600, a large amphibious flying boat, has been completed by AVIC Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Company, a major milestone in the plane's development, according to China's Global Times.

The chief designer of the plane, Huang Lingcai, told the paper on March 17 that the plane, also known as the AG600, is extremely suited to long-range ocean search and rescue missions and may be used in the South China Sea in the future.

The plane is one of three large planes that China is developing and the largest amphibious plane in the world. It was designed to meet China's aerial firefighting needs in forest regions and for search and rescue operations at sea. Its maximum takeoff weight is 53.5 tonnes and it can draw 12 tonnes of water within 20 seconds. The majority of the body of the plane is scheduled to be handed over for production at around this time. The plane will be completed this year and will have its debut flight in 2016, according to AVIC.

The plane's head is very large and may possibly be divided into two layers, according to the paper. The plane stands 4.75 meters tall and is 9.5 m long with a V-shaped monohull. Pressure requirements and the need to make the craft watertight mean that the design is more complex to design and manufacture than ordinary planes.

Huang said that the maximum takeoff weight of the Russian BE-200 and Japan's US-2 is between 40-45 tonnes, while that of Canada's Bombardier 415 Superscooper is around 20 tonnes. Huang said that overall the AVIC TA-600 is on par with these classic amphibious aircraft but that it has stronger functionality than the other planes.

The plane is an upgraded version of the Harbin SH-5 maritime patrol amphibious aircraft and is expected to form part of a series of amphibious planes, according to Huang.

Huang said that the plane could be used in 75%-80% of weather conditions in the South China Sea in the event of an accident involving an oil rig, an oil tanker or fishing boats far out to sea. Ships would take a long time to get so far out to sea and helicopters can't operate beyond a radius of around 500 km, which means that the AVIC TA-600, with a flight radius of 1,000 km, is likely to be deployed on long-range search and rescue missions, as it would only take two hours to reach targets and it can land, said Huang. On each trip the plane can carry 50 people.

Huang said that the craft is extremely versatile, which should be good for its market prospects. Currently there has been expression of interest in 17 of the planes, the majority from forestry authorities, the State Oceanic Administration and the China Coast Guard. The plane could also potentially be used to supply soldiers stationed on disputed islands in the South China Sea, according to the paper.

Although Japan is seeking to export its US-2 to India, Huang says that the AVIC TA-600 is primarily to support China's domestic search and rescue needs.

AVIC TA-600 flying boat could be used in S China Sea: designer｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

You've got to give it to the Chinese0 they don't give a f*ck about IPRs:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Akasa

Abingdonboy said:


> You've got to give it to the Chinese0 they don't give a f*ck about IPRs:



What may seem like a case of copyright infringement is most likely due to form following function. There are only so many ways to optimize an aircraft for sea operations and the laws of physics do not change across national boundaries. The same illusion exists between all modern airliners and major specialized systems.

Hence, unless you or I have access to detailed blueprints of both aircraft, it would be impossible to deduce a relationship between the two from aesthetics alone. There is more to an aircraft than the fuselage in which it flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

SinoSoldier said:


> What may seem like a case of copyright infringement is most likely due to form following function. There are only so many ways to optimize an aircraft for sea operations and the laws of physics do not change across national boundaries. The same illusion exists between all modern airliners and major specialized systems.


It's a fair point and of course convergent design plays a large part in any perceived similarities but even if it was a carbon copy who cares? If it does the job good for China, your product is bound to be many times cheaper than the US-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a fair point and of course convergent design plays a large part in any perceived similarities but even if it was a carbon copy who cares? If it does the job good for China, your product is bound to be many times cheaper than the US-2.



What makes you think their TA-600 will be cheaper than the US-2?


----------



## Abingdonboy

SinoSoldier said:


> What makes you think their TA-600 will be cheaper than the US-2?


Well this is a logical assumption given the lower manufacturing costs found in China, what makes you think the TA-600 wouldn't be cheaper than the US-2? This would be one of the main advantages the TA-600 has over the US-2.


----------



## Pangu

Besides dropping off spec ops & stuff, this plane can also load-up & dump water against forest fire, me likey.


----------



## qwerrty

jealous indian. lol. all flying boats has got the same configuration since the ancient time just like all airliners look the same. us-2 isn't unique. do some research. lol. ta-600 is sleeker modern looking and almost twice the size us-2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Chinese embroidery picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Beauty...


----------



## Deino

The_Sidewinder said:


> Beauty...



Indeed ....











Major Shaitan Singh said:


> The head of the AVIC TA-600 flying boat at the AVIC Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Company factory in Chengdu, Sichuan province, March 17. (Photo/CFP)
> ...



By the way ... if that beast is currently build together at Chengdu, so can I assume correctly to see some nice images of the prototype too similar to the J-10 and J-20 images we all enjoy ??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Deino said:


> Indeed ....
> 
> View attachment 216111
> View attachment 216112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way ... if that beast is currently build together at Chengdu, so can I assume correctly to see some nice images of the prototype too similar to the J-10 and J-20 images we all enjoy ??
> 
> Deino




I am impressed with the chineese. They make it big, they make it cheap.

Example- J20, Avic TA600 etc.


----------



## TaiShang

*China to test amphibious aircraft AG600 in 2016*
July 17, 2015






Artist's rendering of the amphibious aircraft AG600 (Photo/Dai Haibin)

China's self-developed amphibious aircraft AG600 has begun final assembly as its main body parts are attached in Zhuhai, in South China's Guangdong province.

The AG600 is being constructed by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), and is one of three home-grown Chinese planes.

Linking of the fuselage is both a milestone and a great step forward to completing the aircraft before the end of 2015, AVIC commented.

The aircraft is powered by four turboprop WJ-6 engines and has a maximum take offweight of 53.5 tons. It can collect 12 tons of water in 20 seconds.

*The aircraft, one of the largest amphibious planes under research in the world, can fulfill missions like search and rescue, fire fighting, transport, and maritime surveillance.*

*Experts say the plane will be an important component in China's national emergency response system.*

AVIC plans to undertake the AG600's maiden flight during the first half of 2016.

AG600 received its first two intent orders during the Zhuhai airshow in November 2014. The company now has 17 such orders and the aircraft's market prospects look bright,sources say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Bound to make waves in the SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Oracle

*World's largest amphibious aircraft AG600*

Project has come to the stage at Assembling of world's largest amphibious aircraft AG600. The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has begun final assembly of its AG600 amphibious aircraft, local media reported on 18 July.

The first airframe, aircraft number 001, is being assembled at a facility in Zhuhai owned by subsidiary China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Company (CAIGA). AVIC hopes the complete final assembly by the end of 2015 before the type's first flight by mid-2016, it said in a statement.

The fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China DailyThe fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China Daily

17 domestic orders received for what will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft

China started the assembly on Friday of its first domestically developed seaplane, which is expected to take a big share in the international market.

"Since the first day of its development, the AG-600 has been designed for the global market. We are confident in its market prospects because the aircraft's overall specifications, such as the maximum takeoff weight and flight range, are better than other amphibious planes in the world," said Qu Jingwen, general manager of China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co, the aircraft's developer.

"Some countries with many islands, such as Malaysia and New Zealand, have expressed interest in the AG-600, and we are in contact with them," he said on a Friday in Zhuhai, at a ceremony marking the start of assembly.

The aircraft maker has received 17 orders from domestic companies. One of the buyers will use it to carry tourists to reefs and islands in the South China Sea, he said.

Huang Lingcai, the chief designer, said the AG-600 will play an important role in forest fire control, maritime search and rescue, personnel and supply transport and law enforcement tasks at sea.

He said that the plane can fly a round trip between Sanya in Hainan province and the shoal of Zengmu Ansha, the southernmost point of China's territory, without refueling.

The AG-600 can carry 50 people during a maritime search and rescue mission. To extinguish forest fires, it can take on 12 metric tons of water from a lake or sea within 20 seconds and pour it on the fire.

The project was launched in September 2009. The aircraft's debut flight is planned for the first half of next year, according to a statement by the company, a subsidiary of Aviation Industry Corp of China.

Powered by four turboprop engines, it will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, surpassing Japan's ShinMaywa US-2 and Russia's Beriev Be-200, Huang said.

It will have a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tons and an operational range of about 4,500 kilometers.

China has decommissioned all of its seaplanes - reportedly as many as five SH-5 maritime patrol amphibious aircraft, he said.

Leng Yixun, director of general aviation products at AVIC, said the company estimates China will need at least 100 seaplanes over the next 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think Pakistan coast guard should look toward this or the Japanese one.


----------



## Arsalan

Here is the artistic impression of the air craft one it is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think Pakistan coast guard should look toward this or the Japanese one.


mmm why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Oracle said:


> Project has come to the stage at Assembling of world's largest amphibious aircraft AG600. The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has begun final assembly of its AG600 amphibious aircraft, local media reported on 18 July.
> 
> The first airframe, aircraft number 001, is being assembled at a facility in Zhuhai owned by subsidiary China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Company (CAIGA). AVIC hopes the complete final assembly by the end of 2015 before the type's first flight by mid-2016, it said in a statement.
> 
> The fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China DailyThe fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China Daily
> 
> 17 domestic orders received for what will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft
> 
> China started the assembly on Friday of its first domestically developed seaplane, which is expected to take a big share in the international market.
> 
> "Since the first day of its development, the AG-600 has been designed for the global market. We are confident in its market prospects because the aircraft's overall specifications, such as the maximum takeoff weight and flight range, are better than other amphibious planes in the world," said Qu Jingwen, general manager of China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co, the aircraft's developer.
> 
> "Some countries with many islands, such as Malaysia and New Zealand, have expressed interest in the AG-600, and we are in contact with them," he said on a Friday in Zhuhai, at a ceremony marking the start of assembly.
> 
> The aircraft maker has received 17 orders from domestic companies. One of the buyers will use it to carry tourists to reefs and islands in the South China Sea, he said.
> 
> Huang Lingcai, the chief designer, said the AG-600 will play an important role in forest fire control, maritime search and rescue, personnel and supply transport and law enforcement tasks at sea.
> 
> He said that the plane can fly a round trip between Sanya in Hainan province and the shoal of Zengmu Ansha, the southernmost point of China's territory, without refueling.
> 
> The AG-600 can carry 50 people during a maritime search and rescue mission. To extinguish forest fires, it can take on 12 metric tons of water from a lake or sea within 20 seconds and pour it on the fire.
> 
> The project was launched in September 2009. The aircraft's debut flight is planned for the first half of next year, according to a statement by the company, a subsidiary of Aviation Industry Corp of China.
> 
> Powered by four turboprop engines, it will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, surpassing Japan's ShinMaywa US-2 and Russia's Beriev Be-200, Huang said.
> 
> It will have a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tons and an operational range of about 4,500 kilometers.
> 
> China has decommissioned all of its seaplanes - reportedly as many as five SH-5 maritime patrol amphibious aircraft, he said.
> 
> Leng Yixun, director of general aviation products at AVIC, said the company estimates China will need at least 100 seaplanes over the next 15 years.



Looks nice


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

BD would be a good customer. Pre-71 there was a govt fleet of amphibious planers.


----------



## Beast

7min onwards talk abt AG600 and video show assembling of AG600.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*World biggest amphibious aircraft AG600 launch in China*

China AG600, 2016-07-23 world biggest amphibious aircraft leave the produce line in China. Future AG600 take off from HaiNan island, the flight range can cover whole SCS area and can landing on 75% SCS sea-surface.

7月23日，由中国航空工业集团公司研制的国产大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机AG60001架机在珠海实现总装下线。大型水陆两栖飞机AG600是继我国自主研制的大型运输机运-20实现交付列装、C919大型客机实现总装下线之后，我国在大飞机领域研制工作取得的又一重大成果，为我国大飞机家族再添一名强有力的“重量级选手”,未来，AG600从海南起飞，航程可覆盖中国南海，可在75%的南海海面起降，将成为岛礁补给、海洋救援，以及森林防火等领域的国之重器。（摄影 李晋）

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Delnavaz B

I see skids and boat like belly which suggest this plane can land and takeoff from water. am i correct?
Anyways good work China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

What was the improvement compare to previous version of SH-5?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

Delnavaz B said:


> I see skids and boat like belly which suggest this plane can land and takeoff from water. am i correct?
> Anyways good work China.



thats y its called Amphibious aircraft dear ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

world biggest amphibious aircraft AG600

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Beside the engine difference, I don't see much physical changes to the previous one.


----------



## cnleio

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What was the improvement compare to previous version of SH-5?


Bigger carrying capacity & longer flight range ... news said AG600 can fly from HaiNan island to any corner of SCS, not need flight-refuel. And i can see AG600 install new 4x engines on Yu-9.



AG600






SH-5










Yu-9

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> I see skids and boat like belly which suggest this plane can land and takeoff from water. am i correct?
> Anyways good work China.


that is exactly what amphibious means dude


----------



## beijingwalker

*China completes world's largest amphibious aircraft*
*



*
China has completed production of the world's largest amphibious aircraft after seven years of work, which it plans to use to perform marine rescue missions and fight forest fires, the Xinhua news agency reported.

The AG600, which is about the size of a Boeing 737 and was developed by state aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, Xinhua said quoting the firm.

AVIC deputy general manager, Geng Rugang, said the plane was "the latest breakthrough in China's aviation industry." A plan for the development and production of the AG600 received government approval in 2009.

The aircraft has a maximum flight range of 4,500 km and can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds. It has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes, Xinhua said.

China has been ramping up research into advanced new military equipment, including submarines, aircraft carriers and anti-satellite missiles, which has rattled nerves regionally and in Washington as China takes a more muscular approach to territorial disputes in places like the South China Sea.

In June, it put into service a new domestically-developed large transport aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

how about it if will converted into sea surface AWACS plus equipped with anti ship Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

GoldenRatio1618 said:


> how about it if will converted into sea surface AWACS plus equipped with anti ship Missiles



I don't know about AWACS but I think it can be use for anti-sub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't know about AWACS but I think it can be use for anti-sub




mean it will be nightmare for submarines... good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Bigger carrying capacity & longer flight range ... news said AG600 can fly from HaiNan island to any corner of SCS, not need flight-refuel. And i can see AG600 install new 4x engines on Yu-9.
> 
> 
> 
> AG600
> View attachment 319949
> 
> 
> 
> SH-5
> View attachment 319951
> 
> View attachment 319950
> 
> 
> 
> Yu-9
> View attachment 319952


it has the same engines on the y9 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

More photos of China AG600 amphibious plane

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

More photos of China AG600 amphibious plane

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Green Angel

Many Congratulations to CHINA...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shah1398

beijingwalker said:


> China has completed production of the world's largest amphibious aircraft after seven years of work, which it plans to use to perform marine rescue missions and fight forest fires, the Xinhua news agency reported.



That how U build an aircraft. It took only 7 years for this aircraft to become reality. Hats off to the dedication and fast pace of the team. Congratulations China. Keep surprising us like that regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

Perfect for island logistic resupply and trroop reinforcement in quick time. Also can be outfitted for various roles in sea patrol, anti-submarine, fire-fighting, air-ambulance etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Congrats China

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shah Xaib

V nice congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Soon tourists will be flying to the South China Island holidays in these plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

shah1398 said:


> That how U build an aircraft. It took only 7 years for this aircraft to become reality. Hats off to the dedication and fast pace of the team. Congratulations China. Keep surprising us like that regularly.


The rise of 3D printer and supercomputer helps a lot for China in aviation design and implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SOHEIL

Great stuff !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> congratulation !!! I wanna know the unit price of this
> 
> By the way, why you call this as the biggest ?


The size, bigger than others like Japan US-2, Russia Be-200

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> yeah the biggest among 3, and nice range, btw, which is the former world champion?


former biggest is Russia A-40(maybe still the biggest), as far as i know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

* China completes largest amphibious aircraft*

​

Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)


​
Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)

​
Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)

​
Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)

​
Workers assemble an amphibious aircraft AG600 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 14, 2016. An AG600 rolled off a production line in Zhuhai on July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)



Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, July 23, 2016. The aircraft, which has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, will be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Wow, already received 17 orders.

***

*World’s largest amphibious aircraft makes debut in Guangdong *

2016-07-25 03:15:02 GMT2016-07-25 11:15:02(Beijing Time) 




Amphibious aircraft AG600 rolls off a production line in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province on Saturday. Photo: CFP



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.

China has completed the production of the world's largest amphibious aircraft, which made its official debut in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province on Saturday, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Saturday. 

The AG600 was developed by State-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), and it can take off and land on either land or water, the report said. 

The plane is designed to withstand the toughest conditions at sea and perform missions including marine rescue and forest fire fighting, the report noted. The plane can also carry out operations like marine environment monitoring, resource exploration and marine rights protection, with on-demand modification. 

According to the report, the aircraft is about the size of a Boeing 737, with a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tons and a maximum flight range of 4,500 kilometers. In case of a forest fire, it can load 12 tons of water within 20 seconds. 

The plane can also rescue up to 50 people from water in swells of 2 meters on a single trip, Xinhua said. 

Its maximum speed is 500 kilometers per hour, which means it will be much quicker to reach target sites that were previously accessible only by ship, cctv.com said on Saturday. 

For example, previously it took about more than 30 hours from Sanya, South China's Hainan Province, to the southernmost point in the South China Sea using the fastest ship. 

However, the time can be just two hours with the AG600, which is great progress for China's marine rescue ability, cctv.com reported, citing Song Qingguo, general manager of AVIC. 

Geng Ruguang, deputy general manager of AVIC, said the unveiling of the AG600 was the "latest breakthrough in China's aviation industry and filled the gap in China's capabilities for large amphibious planes," Xinhua noted. 

It is also the result of cooperation among institutions all across the country since the development plan officially launched in September 2009, according to Xinhua.

It is involved work by a group of 70 aircraft component suppliers and tens of thousands of research faculties over 150 State-owned enterprises, public institutions and universities from 20 provinces and cities, the report said.

The amphibious aircraft is expected to make its maiden flight at the end of 2016, the report said. AVIC has received 17 orders for the plane so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

i'm just waiting for Viet BOQ77 to post something saying other country have a bigger one amphibious ship

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> i'm just waiting for Viet BOQ77 to post something saying other country have a bigger one amphibious ship


Viet land has one, in the dream

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> i'm just waiting for Viet BOQ77 to post something saying other country have a bigger one amphibious ship



I read that which was a very poor counter-comment when the airplanes are either defunct or made for a different function

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Djinn

Jlaw said:


> i'm just waiting for Viet BOQ77 to post something saying other country have a bigger one amphibious ship


Or he will post some material regarding flaws in this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -------

Beautiful bird, congrats china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.



File photo shows the developing process of AG600.




File photo shows the developing process of AG600.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

I don't think this picture has been posted yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

cnleio said:


> China AG600, 2016-07-23 world biggest amphibious aircraft leave the produce line in China. Future AG600 take off from HaiNan island, the flight range can cover whole SCS area and can landing on 75% SCS sea-surface.
> 
> 7月23日，由中国航空工业集团公司研制的国产大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机AG60001架机在珠海实现总装下线。大型水陆两栖飞机AG600是继我国自主研制的大型运输机运-20实现交付列装、C919大型客机实现总装下线之后，我国在大飞机领域研制工作取得的又一重大成果，为我国大飞机家族再添一名强有力的“重量级选手”,未来，AG600从海南起飞，航程可覆盖中国南海，可在75%的南海海面起降，将成为岛礁补给、海洋救援，以及森林防火等领域的国之重器。（摄影 李晋）
> 
> 
> View attachment 319932
> View attachment 319933
> View attachment 319934
> View attachment 319935
> View attachment 319936
> View attachment 319937
> View attachment 319938
> View attachment 319939



Its a beast


----------



## somebozo

Why dont they give it a little upgrade and turn into an Ekrano plane?


----------



## Beast

Place Of Space said:


> If this aircraft can't drop bombs, it's useless like rubbish.


This plane main mission is not to drop bomb but transport troops and supply to distance shallow small islets in short response time.


----------



## Deino

Delivered to the flight test centre ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817322011529777152
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/fWmuvSrz9E7lbZurexeG3g

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

First engine run ...


----------



## Deino

Bigger ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*World's largest amphibian aircraft passes engine tests*
Source: Xinhua Published: 2017/2/15






An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 30, 2016. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. Photo:Xinhua

The AG600, the world's largest amphibian aircraft, has successfully passed engine tests and is* expected to make its maiden flight in the first half of 2017*, according to China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co. Ltd. on Tuesday. 

The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai last July, and has since undergone a series of rigorous tests. 

Between Feb. 11 and 13, all four of its engines performed excellently in tests, according to the company. 

*The 37-meter-long AG600, with a wingspan of 38.8 meters, is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737.* It is destined to support emergency response efforts. 

The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds. 

It is the result of nearly seven years of work by *a group of 70 aircraft component manufacturers and research teams with over 150 institutes from 20 provinces and municipalities in China*, and *over 90 percent of the products used on the plane were made in China. *

*It has received 17 intent orders so far.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

WORLD NEWS | Wed Feb 15, 2017 | 1:41am EST
*Maiden flight of China-built amphibious aircraft expected in first half of 2017*





_Officials of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) unveil the newly-made nose of amphibious aircraft AG600, during a ceremony at a factory in Chengdu, Sichuan province March 17, 2015. REUTERS/China Daily_


The world's largest amphibious aircraft, the China-made AG600, has *passed engine tests* and is expected to make its *maiden flight in the first half of this year*, state news agency Xinhua said.

As China adopts a more muscular approach to territorial disputes in places such as the busy South China Sea waterway, it has stepped up research on advanced new military equipment, rattling nerves in the Asia-Pacific region and in Washington.

State aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has spent almost eight years developing the AG600, which is roughly the size of a Boeing 737 and is designed to carry out marine rescues and battle forest fires.

In November, AVIC displayed the plane at China's biggest meeting of aircraft makers and buyers, after it completed production of the jet in July..

The aircraft has *received 17 expressions of interest* so far, Xinhua said late on Tuesday, but gave no further details. The aircraft has a *maximum flight range of 4,500 km and a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes*.

China also showed off its Chengdu J-20 stealth fighter in public for the first time at the November airshow and in June last year put into service a new, domestically-developed large transport aircraft.

.

(Reporting by Brenda Goh; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoTell

Jlaw said:


> i'm just waiting for Viet BOQ77 to post something saying other country have a bigger one amphibious ship


Don't forget our other friends. You know what they'll say don't you? "Copied", "low quality", and it'll all come down to "freedom"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

shah1398 said:


> That how U build an aircraft. It took only 7 years for this aircraft to become reality. Hats off to the dedication and fast pace of the team. Congratulations China. Keep surprising us like that regularly.


Like the West say, in a democratic country, "it's hardwork" in a communist like China, "it's slave labor". 
Ring any bells?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

DoTell said:


> Don't forget our Indian friends. You know what they'll say don't you? "Copied", "low quality", and it'll all come down to "freedom"



Not at all.

Congratulations on this achievement. 7 years is an amazing time frame in which you have accomplished this feat.

Also the design is very very aesthetic. Fine job done by your engineers.

Are you offering it for commercial airplane usage too? Or just military?

This aircraft has a huge potential for sea-plane commercial aviation services across the world.

A lot of airports around the world are overcrowded, have hefty charges and is a big hassle for passengers.

Opening up sea-based airports with minimal restrictions and capital expenditure will result in aviation boom.

AG600 has immense potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*World's largest amphibian aircraft passes engine tests*
Source: Xinhua 2017-02-15 00:12:21 

GUANGZHOU, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- The AG600, the world's largest amphibian aircraft, has successfully passed engine tests and is expected to make its maiden flight in the first half of 2017, according to China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co. Ltd. on Tuesday.

The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai last July, and has since undergone a series of rigorous tests.

Between Feb. 11 and 13, all four of its engines performed excellently in tests, according to the company.

The 37-meter-long AG600, with a wingspan of 38.8 meters, is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. It is destined to support emergency response efforts.

The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds.

It is the result of nearly seven years of work by a group of 70 aircraft component manufacturers and research teams with over 150 institutes from 20 provinces and municipalities in China, and over 90 percent of the products used on the plane were made in China.

It has received 17 intent orders so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831679695200600065

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

http://weibo.wbdacdn.com/url/t/RJlSCB9/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*'World's largest' seaplane to make maiden flight in early-2017*

By Hidayah Salamat
Posted 15 Feb 2017 10:51
Updated 16 Feb 2017 01:10







SINGAPORE: The AG600 - said to be the world's largest seaplane - will be making its maiden flight in the first half of 2017, Chinese state media said on Wednesday (Feb 15).

The amphibious aircraft's four engines successfully passed a series of rigorous tests between Feb 11 and 14, after rolling off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai last July.

Its maker, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), had told Xinhua that the AG600 is 37 metres long with a wingspan of 38.8 metres.

It is by far the world's largest amphibious aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737, AVIC's deputy general manager Geng Ruguang said.






It was designed for fighting forest fires and performing marine rescue missions, said Xinhua, with excellent maneuverability and a relatively wide range of search scope.

The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes, can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds and is capable of rescuing up to 50 people far offshore.






In the July report, Xinhua also cited chief designer Huang Lingcai as saying that the AG600 is "like a ship that can fly, with advanced gas-water dynamic engineering and underwater corrosion resistance technology".

Huang added that the aircraft is "the latest breakthrough in China's aviation industry, which demonstrates an overall improvement of China's national strength and research capacity".

- CNA/hs


*******

_This article has three more pictures of the AG600._

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

RIP spruce goose? :,(


----------



## rott

A.P. Richelieu said:


> No need, it is a Dwarf besides the Hughes H-4 Hercules.
> Length 66 meters, wingspan 94 meters.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules
> 
> It is about the size of seaplanes used developed during WW2 .
> The Martin Mars take-off weight was almost 75 tons, and while slightly shorter,
> had a wingspan of 60+ meters.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_JRM_Mars#


Ah... Someone isn't too happy. So he starts to post pics from 1940s. 

Good job, you found someone who has a longer dick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

A.P. Richelieu said:


> ...
> instead of repeating 70 year old achievements.



It is the largest amphibious plane currently being made --- regardless of previous prototypes or how old the concept is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> RIP spruce goose? :,(


Spruce goose is a flying boat, not an amphibian, i.e. not able to take off or land on land. 

AG600 is an amphibian, thus they may be similar but not in the same category of aircraft.


----------



## Michael Corleone

lcloo said:


> Spruce goose is a flying boat, not an amphibian, i.e. not able to take off or land on land.
> 
> AG600 is an amphibian, thus they may be similar but not in the same category of aircraft.


oh... my bad... forgot that part


----------



## terranMarine

rott said:


> Ah... Someone isn't too happy. So he starts to post pics from 1940s.
> 
> Good job, you found someone who has a longer dick.



Jealousy can have that kind of impact

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

Successful test of the engines:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*World's largest amphibian aircraft passes engine tests*


New China TV
Published on Feb 15, 2017
AG600, the world's largest amphibian aircraft, has passed engine tests and is expected to make its maiden flight in the first half of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Engines okay on huge rescue plane*
*updated : 2017-02-16 *

All four engines of the world’s largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600, worked successfully during initial trials in Zhuhai on Feb 13, clearing way for a maiden flight this spring.






_AG600 _[Photo by Zhong Fei / Zhuhai Daily] 

The rescue aircraft came off the assembly line in Zhuhai on July 23, 2016 as another milestone for China’s large-aircraft industry, joining transport aircraft Xi’an Y-20 and passenger jet C919. The amphibian made its debut on Oct 30 in the static display area of Airshow China 2016, which opened in Zhuhai for six days on Nov 1. 

The AG600 project team completed integrated adjustments and* tests on avionics, hydraulic manipulation, and other systems* within several months. Ground testing for the AG600-equipped *WJ6 turboprop engine and JL4A-1 propeller system on fire proofing, engine control and display, and fuel systems was also carried out.* Expert review and ground drills had been conducted before the testing. 

The flying behemoth has a white coating with blue curves. According to the Jinwan-based manufacturer, China Aviation Industry General Aircraft (CAIGA), the blue curve design was inspired by waves and depicts both the gentleness and vibrant power of water, which is in line with its amphibious characteristics. 

*The AG600 measures 37 m in length, 38.8 m in wingspan, and 12.1 m in height. It can draw onboard 12 tons of water within 20 seconds, with a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tons. A full tank of water could cover a fire spread of up to 4,000 sq m.*

With a maximum speed of 500 km per hour, the aircraft can travel 10 hours over more than 4,000 km operating at upper limits. *Apart from low-altitude searches of the water surface, the AG600 can also carry out rescue operations in adverse weather conditions, even with waves as high as 2 m. It can accommodate up to 50 people in distress with a cruising speed 10 times that of a rescue ship, and offer rescue even in the open seas.*

Besides forest firefighting and water rescue operations, it can be refitted for marine *environmental monitoring and safe travel for navigations along the Maritime Silk Road*. 

The AG600 has been independently developed and manufactured by the entire aviation industry in China under the coordination of CAIGA in Zhuhai. It is not only large, but also marks a huge advance in the country’s emergency forest firefighting and water rescue capabilities. 

CAIGA staff report that maiden flight advanced works were in steady progress, such as ground sliding preparations, trial flight plans, and onboard experiments such as compliance check tag-out of aircraft manufacturing before resonance and full-aircraft resonance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

beijingwalker said:


> *China completes world's largest amphibious aircraft*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> China has completed production of the world's largest amphibious aircraft after seven years of work, which it plans to use to perform marine rescue missions and fight forest fires, the Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> The AG600, which is about the size of a Boeing 737 and was developed by state aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, Xinhua said quoting the firm.
> 
> AVIC deputy general manager, Geng Rugang, said the plane was "the latest breakthrough in China's aviation industry." A plan for the development and production of the AG600 received government approval in 2009.
> 
> The aircraft has a maximum flight range of 4,500 km and can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds. It has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes, Xinhua said.
> 
> China has been ramping up research into advanced new military equipment, including submarines, aircraft carriers and anti-satellite missiles, which has rattled nerves regionally and in Washington as China takes a more muscular approach to territorial disputes in places like the South China Sea.
> 
> In June, it put into service a new domestically-developed large transport aircraft.


good achievement


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## TaiShang

AG600 will achieve land and sea double first flight this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

Hopefully a turboprop aircraft industry can be established in the future in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Oracle said:


> Project has come to the stage at Assembling of world's largest amphibious aircraft AG600. The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has begun final assembly of its AG600 amphibious aircraft, local media reported on 18 July.
> 
> The first airframe, aircraft number 001, is being assembled at a facility in Zhuhai owned by subsidiary China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Company (CAIGA). AVIC hopes the complete final assembly by the end of 2015 before the type's first flight by mid-2016, it said in a statement.
> 
> The fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China DailyThe fuselage of an AG-600, China's self-developed amphibious aircraft, is assembled in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday. Cao Yanxing / For China Daily
> 
> 17 domestic orders received for what will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft
> 
> China started the assembly on Friday of its first domestically developed seaplane, which is expected to take a big share in the international market.
> 
> "Since the first day of its development, the AG-600 has been designed for the global market. We are confident in its market prospects because the aircraft's overall specifications, such as the maximum takeoff weight and flight range, are better than other amphibious planes in the world," said Qu Jingwen, general manager of China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co, the aircraft's developer.
> 
> "Some countries with many islands, such as Malaysia and New Zealand, have expressed interest in the AG-600, and we are in contact with them," he said on a Friday in Zhuhai, at a ceremony marking the start of assembly.
> 
> The aircraft maker has received 17 orders from domestic companies. One of the buyers will use it to carry tourists to reefs and islands in the South China Sea, he said.
> 
> Huang Lingcai, the chief designer, said the AG-600 will play an important role in forest fire control, maritime search and rescue, personnel and supply transport and law enforcement tasks at sea.
> 
> He said that the plane can fly a round trip between Sanya in Hainan province and the shoal of Zengmu Ansha, the southernmost point of China's territory, without refueling.
> 
> The AG-600 can carry 50 people during a maritime search and rescue mission. To extinguish forest fires, it can take on 12 metric tons of water from a lake or sea within 20 seconds and pour it on the fire.
> 
> The project was launched in September 2009. The aircraft's debut flight is planned for the first half of next year, according to a statement by the company, a subsidiary of Aviation Industry Corp of China.
> 
> Powered by four turboprop engines, it will be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, surpassing Japan's ShinMaywa US-2 and Russia's Beriev Be-200, Huang said.
> 
> It will have a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tons and an operational range of about 4,500 kilometers.
> 
> China has decommissioned all of its seaplanes - reportedly as many as five SH-5 maritime patrol amphibious aircraft, he said.
> 
> Leng Yixun, director of general aviation products at AVIC, said the company estimates China will need at least 100 seaplanes over the next 15 years.



Pakistan Coast Guards needs these aircrafts.


----------



## samsara

AVIC announced today that the AG600 flying boat is scheduled to make its *first flight on land in May this year*, and *the first flight on water in the second half of this year*. (*@xinfengcao* *@OedoSoldier* 2017.03.30)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*World's Largest Amphibious Aircraft AG600 Set for Maiden Flight in China in Mid May*





CCTV+ 2017-03-29

The AG600 amphibious aircraft is to make its maiden flight over land in middle May and on water in the second half of 2017, said its developer, the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) on Wednesday. 

It is China’s first large special civil use airplane and also the world's largest amphibious aircraft, according to the AVIC. 

The company has *already received 17 orders* due to its multiple uses in fighting forest fires and marine rescue, also according to AVIC. 

*Similar in size to the Boeing 737, the AG600 has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes, and a body overlength of 36.9 meters as well as a wingspan of 38.8 meters.* 

The first AG600 was completed in the southern city of Zhuhai in July 23, 2016, and shown to the public at the 2016 China Airshow. Ever since, preparation for its maiden flight has been going on. The aircraft has now passed the test of self-supply of electricity by its own engine, marking it is ready for its maiden flight on the whole. 

"_Ever since the AG600 aircraft was rolled off the assembly line, we’ve connected it with electricity supply from the ground. We also finished the joint-test of key systems such as the control system, air defense system, hydraulic system. Furthermore, we’ve put the aircraft onto the runway and let its four engines run simultaneously. I should say a steady step has been made toward its ground taxi at low, middle and high speed,_" said Wang Zhenglong, deputy chief designer of the AG600 amphibious aircraft project. 

With four China-made turboprop engines, the AG600 has a "ship's body" with high mounted single-cantilever wing.(Xinhua) 

*It can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds, and transport up to 370 tonnes of water on a single tank of fuel. (From Xinhua) *

According to plan, *a full-aircraft resonance test*, the last large test designed for the AG 600 before its maiden flight, is required to further prove the aircraft’s credibility. After it, the maiden flight over land in the middle of this May will be ensured with flight crew already preliminarily selected. 

"_We are scheduled to start the resonance experiment in the end of this month for about 20 days. The date of the flight will be decided by the aircraft condition then and how the pilots are trained. It will be mainly concerned about the performance evaluation, conditions and safety of the aircraft,_" said Wang Shuzhe, chief engineer of the aircraft project. 

Wang Shuzhe added the maiden flight crew will have three members in the end, but eight are now training. There are two requirements for pilots: their experiences of operating large aircraft and a certain amount of flight hours. In addition, they are also required to practice on water flight and earn pilot licenses. 

With excellent maneuverability and a relatively wide range of search scope, *the AG600 is very useful in marine resource exploitation, marine environmental monitoring, resource detection and transportation*, according to experts. 

http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20170329/8046600.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Inside the AG600 中国造世界最大水上飞机下月首飞！内部全曝光

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

First taxi test this morning ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858190185149865984

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

looks cool


----------



## grey boy 2

AG600 successfully conducted its 1st ground taxi test
@航空工业通飞：

2017年4月29日，由中国航空工业集团公司（简称“航空工业”）自主研制的大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机(AG600)在珠海进行了首次地面滑行试验，取得圆满成功，为接下来的首飞工作奠定了坚实基础。这一成绩是在国家工信部、财政部、发改委和民航局等部委的大力支持和指导下取得的。

4月29日， AG600首飞机组按滑行任务单进行了滑行，并实现了180°转弯，此次滑行试验验证了飞机保持直线滑行能力、纠偏能力、刹车系统功能、前轮转弯系统功能，机组反馈飞机动力强劲、转弯灵活、刹车灵敏、滑行状态良好，各系统工作正常，标志着AG600首次滑行取得圆满成功，为接下来的滑行试验及首飞工作奠定了坚实基础。目前，AG600飞机首飞前的各项工作稳步开展，在完成各项滑行试验后择机首飞。
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/KyIMPq8NN0xVurizhSO42Q

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

The cockpit of AG600

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

Watch AG600 first taxiing test in Zhuhai today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858328905735823360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fledgingwings

Good Luck to china with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

I am sure PN is getting this soon.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

It will be even better if this AG600 has the rear ramp door for cargo drop and much easy rescue operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

See the unbelief showed by a poster, so much that he felt compelled to throw out some unfounded accusation in open air  AWESOME! SOUND FAMILIAR??? Mind you, Jealousy is Killing...

_"This programme is moving *scary quick*. I know it's *fashionable to crap on PRC projects* but *surely they HAVE to be cutting corners somewhere?"*_​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858364039772028928

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

This picture taken on July 23, 2016 shows a crowd at a ceremony to unveil the AG600 amphibious plane in Zhuhai, in south China’s Guangdong Province. China successfully conducted the maiden glide test of AG-600, stated to be the largest amphibious aircraft in the world, in Zhuhai on Saturday. | Photo Credit:  AFP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...inishes-maiden-glide-test/article18328457.ece

* Said to be the largest in the world, the 37-meter AG600 has a wingspan of 38.8 meters and a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes. *


China successfully conducted maiden glide test of its first amphibious aircraft, stated to be the largest in the world, in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai.

The glide test was conducted on Saturday.

Other tests and check-ups are under way, according to the China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co Ltd.

*Wingspan of 38.8 meters*
Designed to be the world’s largest amphibious aircraft, the 37-meter AG600 with a wingspan of 38.8 meters, has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes. It can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds, and transport up to 370 tonnes of water on a single tank of fuel, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

With excellent manoeuvrability and a relatively wide search scope range, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, forest fire fighting, marine environment monitoring and protection.

Aviation Industry Corp of China said in March that AG600 would embark on its maiden flight over land in late May and on water in the second-half of 2017.

The aircraft developer has received orders for 17 AG600s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made large amphibious aircraft finishes first glide test*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-04-30






An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Oct 30, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]


China's large amphibious aircraft AG600 on Saturday *successfully conducted its first glide test in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai as it is preparing for its maiden flight.*

Other tests and check-ups are under way, according to the China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co., Ltd.

*Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the 37-meter AG600, with a wingspan of 38.8 meters, has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes. It can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds, and transport up to 370 tonnes of water on a single tank of fuel.*

With excellent maneuverability and a relatively wide search scope range, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, forest fire fighting, marine environment monitoring and protection.

Aviation Industry Corp. of China said in March that AG600 would embark on its maiden flight over land in late May and on water in the second half of 2017.

The aircraft developer has received orders for 17 AG600s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

*China's AG600, World’s Largest Amphibious Aircraft Pass First Ground Test
*
*



*

*The world’s largest amphibious aircraft, the Chinese-made AG600 has successfully conducted its first ever taxiing on a runway.*
The ground test was held in Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province. During taxiing, the aircraft's braking system was evaluated and its ability to stay in a straight line was tested, Xinhua News Agency reported.

The video shows the AG600 making a 180-degree turn on the runway. It was reported that all the systems were functioning properly.




Earlier, it was reported that the Chinese-made aircraft had passed engine tests and is expected to make its maiden flight in the first half of this year, according to Xinhua.

It was noted that the first test flight from the ground would take place in May and from the water during the second half of 2017.

China’s aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has spent almost eight years developing the AG600. Its primary function will be to carry out marine rescues and battle forest fires.

It was reported that the AVIC has received an order for 17 aircraft. However, the price has not been disclosed yet.

The 37-meter-long plane with a wingspan of 38.8 meters is about the size of a Boeing 737. It is meant to support emergency response efforts.

The aircraft has a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tons and can collect 12 tons of water in 20 seconds.

The crew of the AG600 will consist of three people who will be selected from the eight applicants currently undergoing training.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201704301053155726-chinese-amphibious-plane-test/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MultaniGuy

Congratulations to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ao333 said:


> Any news on a Chinese engine for this bird? It uses the Soviet AI-20 last time I checked.



Have u seen Y-9 engines? They are the same type but probably upgraded version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China-made large amphibious aircraft finishes first glide test*

China Daily - 09:24, April 30, 2017





An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and 
Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Oct 30, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]​
*China's large amphibious aircraft AG600 on Saturday (4/29) successfully conducted its first glide test in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai as it is preparing for its maiden flight.*

*Other tests and check-ups are under way*, according to the China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co., Ltd.

*Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the 37-meter AG600, with a wingspan of 38.8 meters, has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes. It can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds, and transport up to 370 tonnes of water on a single tank of fuel.*

With excellent maneuverability and a relatively wide search scope range, the AG600 will be mainly used for _maritime rescue_, _forest fire fighting_, _marine environment monitoring and protection_.

Aviation Industry Corp. of China said in March that AG600 would embark on its maiden flight over land in late May and on water in the second half of 2017.

The aircraft developer has received orders for 17 AG600s.

* * * * *

*#FAKE NEWS*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859313145818435587Dafeng Cao on below Fake News from REUTERS, the news tool owned by ROTHSCHILD Family 


Meanwhile REUTERS gave the _*misleading news*_ called the AG600 already did the "_Maiden Flight_"   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858698732447174656
REUTERS:
_"...China's domestically developed AG600, the world's largest amphibious aircraft, took its *maiden flight* ahead of schedule on Saturday from the southern city of Zhuhai, according to the official Xinhua news agency..."_
​
The XINHUA NEWS' own piece about this Glide Test as quoted by REUTERS:

"China-made large amphibious aircraft finishes 1st glide test"
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/29/c_136246039.htm


*"THE MISLEADING PIECE AND ITS SINISTER LINES"*

_



_

_"... The seaplane's maiden flight comes amid China's increasing assertiveness to its territorial claims in the disputed South China Sea where it is building airfields and deploying military equipment, rattling nerves in the Asia-Pacific region and the United States.

China is in the midst of a massive military modernization program, ranging from testing anti-satellite missiles to building stealth fighters and the country's first indigenous aircraft carrier, to add to an existing one bought from Ukraine... "_​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*TWO HUGE BIRDS CAPTURED SIDE BY SIDE*  





2017.04.30

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pepsi Cola

samsara said:


> *TWO HUGE BIRDS CAPTURED SIDE BY SIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017.04.30





Welcome to the future of Chinese Aviation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Okarus said:


> Welcome to the future of Chinese Aviation!


There are indeed THREE HUGE BIRDS in China's aviation at present, the other one left out in the picture is COMAC C919.

Just imagine seeing all the three aircraft being framed in one picture and more importantly, all the three in operational stage!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Since Liaoning and 001A can't not accommodate hawkeye E-2 type AWAC, I'm wondering that if we can make AWAC version of AG600 and use haft submerge ship (半潜船) to carry, refuel and maintain AG600 and both will follow the aircraft battle group , this way we will always have AWAC within Liaoning or 001A instead of using the short leg helicopter AWAC....LMAO


----------



## lcloo

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Since Liaoning and 001A can't not accommodate hawkeye E-2 type AWAC, I'm wondering that if we can make AWAC version of AG600 and use haft submerge ship (半潜船) to carry, refuel and maintain AG600 and both will follow the aircraft battle group , this way we will always have AWAC within Liaoning or 001A instead of using the short leg helicopter AWAC....LMAO


Good Idea, but there are some problems need to be solved.

First is the half-submerge ship is too slow, it need to have at least a 25 knot speed to follow the carrier group. This means you have to design a totally new type of mother ship which is less cost-effective than having a high speed replenishment ship like type 901, to service and refuel AG-600. 

And how well AG-600 work with Type 901 AOR is another problem, especially in heavy sea.

Second is that AG-600 can not take off or land as well as embarking and dis-embaking on the mother ship during high sea state (strong wind and large wave), which will cut down its availability for patrol sortie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

lcloo said:


> Good Idea, but there are some problems need to be solved.
> 
> First is the half-submerge ship is too slow, it need to have at least a 25 knot speed to follow the carrier group. This means you have to design a totally new type of mother ship which is less cost-effective than having a high speed replenishment ship like type 901, to service and refuel AG-600.
> 
> And how well AG-600 work with Type 901 AOR is another problem, especially in heavy sea.
> 
> Second is that AG-600 can not take off or land as well as embarking and dis-embaking on the mother ship during high sea state (strong wind and large wave), which will cut down its availability for patrol sortie.



I don't think these are really a problem, design a new mother ship at the speed of the carrier is very feasible at current stage of China ship building technology, if the mother ship can carrier 2 to 3 AG-600 with folded wings, it will offer a good patrol rotation even at the high sea. It better to have a good combat awareness than to be blind of eminent approaching danger, these AWAC AG600 can save our entire ski jump Carrier battle group...it's worth the investment.


----------



## lcloo

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't think these are really a problem, design a new mother ship at the speed of the carrier is very feasible at current stage of China ship building technology, if the mother ship can carrier 2 to 3 AG-600 with folded wings, it will offer a good patrol rotation even at the high sea. It better to have a good combat awareness than to be blind of eminent approaching danger, these AWAC AG600 can save our entire ski jump Carrier battle group...it's worth the investment.


Technologically this is not a big problem, the main consideration is the cost involved and other available alternatives.

The most viable choice would the the Divine Eagle UAV currently in advance development stage. Since this early warning UAV can be made to operation from aircraft carrier or even on a helicopter carrier, it is the most cost effective option than AG600.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Why did they cover certain pars of the logo and livery ?


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> Why did they cover certain pars of the logo and livery ?



namely ag600 is not the project of AVIC, but a project of its subsidiary corporation, now its name is printed on the plane instead the logo of AVIC.






中航通用飞机有限责任公司， China aviation industry general aircraft co.ltd






ag300 
http://www.avicgeneral.com/cpyyw/tyfjcp/AG300/index.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> namely ag600 is not the project of AVIC, but a project of its subsidiary corporation, now its name is printed on the plane instead the logo of AVIC.
> View attachment 398039
> 
> 
> 中航通用飞机有限责任公司， China aviation industry general aircraft co.ltd
> View attachment 398037
> 
> 
> 
> ag300
> http://www.avicgeneral.com/cpyyw/tyfjcp/AG300/index.shtml
> View attachment 398038




Thanks ... but the huge Chinese flag is also gone ?


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but the huge Chinese flag is also gone ?


 AVIC's project is usually national, but general aircraft coltd has much private capital.
also meaning, ag600 is not so important in Chinese aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's new amphibious plane passes key test*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-08-12





An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Oct 30, 2016. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. [Photo/Xinhua]

JINGMEN, Hubei - *The TA600, a China-developed amphibious aircraft, passed a hydrodynamic test on Friday, marking a step forward toward its maiden flight.*

The test, which aimed to ensure the safety of the aircraft during take-off and flight, was conducted by a laboratory under the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) in central China's Hubei Province.

It used a 1:10 model to test the aircraft's performance on still water and rough water surfaces.

When an aircraft takes off from the water's surface, disturbances from waves may cause it to pitch, threatening the safety of the aircraft.

The major difficulty was the kinetic stability of the plane when there were two-meter-high waves, said Jie Yu, the chief of the TA600 testing group.

The TA600, with a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tonnes, is expected to serve in firefighting and maritime rescue operations.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-08/12/content_30503610.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

The technical issues impeding the maiden flight of AG600 Amphibious Aircraft have been cleared now,
it passed the expert assessment on Sunday in Zhuhai and first flight expected within this month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937707168798793729




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

AG600 completed 1st high speed taxiing test this morning (Wednesday, 06 December 2017) at Zhuhai airport.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938232534281830400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

yusheng said:


> AVIC's project is usually national, but general aircraft coltd has much private capital.
> also meaning, ag600 is not so important in Chinese aviation.


After Philippine, Vietnam and Malaysia have been pacify in SCS spratly islets issue. AG600 probably has been dropped from a national project. Now it more relegate to the task of emergency and search and rescue role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Oh come on baby !! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938232534281830400

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AG-600 successfully made its first flight this morning 7:12am-8:00am.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> AG-600 successfully made its first flight this morning 7:12am-8:00am.




Allegedly not, it was only a final test with the lift of the front landing gear.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940214253247545345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

... ready to go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944152194906955776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cybernetics

AG600 maiden flight live.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

http://live.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:a2b5c45a315240f240806d1d1563bb22

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's first large amphibious aircraft AG600 takes to the skies for maiden flight *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-24 10:12:12_|_Editor: liuxin_





GUANGZHOU, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's first home-grown large amphibious aircraft AG600 on Sunday took to the skies for maiden flight.

At 9:39 a.m., the amphibious aircraft AG600, code named "Kunlong," soared into the sky from the Jinwan Civil Aviation Airport in the city of Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province.

The plane has a 39.6-meter-long fuselage and 38.8-meter wingspan, said its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

It is believed to be the world's largest in-development amphibious aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena

congratz China


----------



## cirr

Congratulations！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s amphibious plane AG600 completes maiden flight*

2017-12-24, CGTN

China’s first self-developed amphibious aircraft AG600 has completed its maiden flight in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province.

It took off at the Zhuhai Jinwan Airport at 9:38 a.m. BJT on Sunday.

The aircraft has conducted scheduled tests, including the preliminary inspection of systems and basic control performance, during around 60-minute flight.

*AG600 is the world's largest amphibious plane and the first large specialist civil aircraft developed entirely in China. *

The 37-meter-long plane is *around the size of a Boeing 737 and has a wingspan of 38.8 meters. *

It rolled off the production line on July 23 last year and passed the official technical quality assessment at the beginning of December with a special flight permit issued on December 7.

The amphibious aircraft is expected to be used to control forest fires and to conduct maritime search and rescue operations.






https://news.cgtn.com/news/31677a4e33637a6333566d54/share_p.html

***

Flying around Hong Kong province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Congrats to China and its engineers ... yet another impressive event.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Figaro said:


> Is this aircraft for the PLANAF or the PLAAF?


i think its for both sectors military and civilian just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

I expect it to be in service more with the Coast Guard than the regular Naval Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> I expect it to be in service more with the Coast Guard than the regular Naval Aviation.


is that possible sir that Chinese convert this plane to antisubmarine warfare in future?


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944766565404119041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

it is said that ag6 will take some tasks which SH5 (Harbin SH-5 Maritime Bomber) once did.
though ag6 has the simlar appearance with SH5, they are absolutely two different planes.

historical pictures of SH5


----------



## 52051

Good news, but unlike SH-5 this plane is targeting civil market and civil missions, havent heard any confirmed order or even interests from PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

52051 said:


> Good news, but unlike SH-5 this plane is targeting civil market and civil missions, havent heard any confirmed order or even interests from PLA.




Following official reports by its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) it has received already 17 orders so far from Chinese government departments and Chinese companies. ... again IMO the Coast Guard.


By the way it is said to be called "Kunlong" ... what does this mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Following official reports by its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) it has received already 17 orders so far from Chinese government departments and Chinese companies. ... again IMO the Coast Guard.
> 
> 
> By the way it is said to be called "Kunlong" ... what does this mean?



A great fish in ancient Chinese mythology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Off topic - the Chinese mystic legend:-
In the mystic North, there is a fish called "Kun", it is so large that its length extends over thousands of li (An ancient Chinese meaurement of distance, 1 li = 0.5 km), it turned into a bird called "Peng"........

(Kun Long = AG600; Kun Peng = Y-20)

北冥有鱼，其名为鲲。鲲之大，不知其几千里也。化而为鸟，其名为鹏。鹏之背，不知其几千里也。怒而飞，其翼若垂天之云。是鸟也 ，海运则将徙于南冥。南冥者，天池也。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Makarena

beautiful and sleek


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing it land on water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*China readies world's largest amphibious aircraft for take-off from water*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.9
> View attachment 466784




??? Static test airframe or already second bird?


----------



## beijingwalker

*China To Deliver World's Largest Amphibious Aircraft By 2022: Report*
*The AG600 can carry 50 people during rescue missions, and can scoop up 12 metric tons of water within 20 seconds for fire fighting trips, according to media.*
World | Reuters | Updated: May 14, 2018 09:44 IST




Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) has spent almost eight years developing the aircraft. (Reuters)

China expects to deliver its domestically developed AG600, the world's largest amphibious aircraft, to customers by 2022, the state-run Xinhua news agency reported late on Sunday citing the plane's manufacturer.

"We are endeavouring to get the airworthiness certification from the civil aviation authorities by 2021, and deliver it to the customers by 2022," Xinhua quoted Huang Lingcai, the plane's chief designer at state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), as saying.

China developed the AG600 as part of a drive to modernise its military, amid a more muscular approach to territorial disputes in places like the South China Sea that has rattled nerves in the Asia-Pacific region and the United States.


It made its maiden flight in China in December. Huang also said the aircraft would make more flights this year, including its first takeoff from water.


AVIC has spent about eight years developing the aircraft, which is roughly the size of a Boeing Co 737 and is designed to carry out marine rescues and battle forest fires. It has a range of up to 4,500 kms (2,800 miles) and is designed to be able to take off and land in two metre (six feet) waves.


Powered by four turboprop engines, the AG600 can carry 50 people during maritime search-and-rescue missions, and can scoop up 12 metric tons of water within 20 seconds for fire fighting trips, according to state media.


In December, state media said that the aircraft had received 17 orders so far from Chinese government departments and Chinese companies.

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/chi...st-amphibious-aircraft-by-2022-report-1851686

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China aiming to deliver world's largest amphibious aircraft by 2022 — Xinhua (13 May)*





_China's first home-grown large amphibious aircraft AG600 is seen flying in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 24, 2017. AG600, code named "Kunlong", completed its maiden flight on Sunday. Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring. The AG600 is the third member of China's "large aircraft family" following the large freighter Y-20 and large passenger aircraft C919, which made maiden flights in 2013 and 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)_

XI'AN, May 13 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft is *expected to be delivered to customers by 2022*, says manufacturer the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

_"After its successful maiden flight in December last year, we are planning a ferry flight from its research base in Zhuhai to Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, in July,"_ said chief designer Huang Lingcai.

*"Then, it will prepare for its first takeoff from water, scheduled for later this year," *said Huang, also chief engineer of the AVIC General Aircraft Research Institute.

Its first takeoff from water will take place at a large reservoir in Jingmen.

Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 will be *mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring, *according to state-owned aviation giant AVIC.

Codenamed Kunlong, the AG600 is undergoing test flights in Zhuhai, a coastal city in south China's Guangdong Province.

*With a range of up to 4,500 kilometers, it is designed to be capable of takeoff and landing in 2-meter waves.*

_"We are endeavoring to get the airworthiness certification from the civil aviation authorities by 2021, and deliver it to the customers by 2022," _said Huang.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-05/13/c_137176292.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Good news!
AG600 will make its maiden flight on water.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Are you guys planning this for the civilian market? If this can be converted to a civilian variant, it will change the face of seaplane aviation.


----------



## lcloo

Tshering22 said:


> Are you guys planning this for the civilian market? If this can be converted to a civilian variant, it will change the face of seaplane aviation.


It is civilian aircraft designed for forest fire fighting, search and rescue, passenger transport to islands etc. It can also be used for military, mainly as a transport and maritime roles but so far there is no talk of military acquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

August 26, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

中国航空工业集团有限公司
31分钟前 来自 前后2000万 OPPO R11
【AG600到荆门啦！全面进入水上试验、试飞阶段】8月26日9时43分，航空工业自主研制的“鲲龙”AG600大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机001架机跨越广东、湖南、湖北空域，顺利从珠海金湾机场转至荆门漳河机场，成功完成转场任务。标志着“大飞机”家族中具备水陆两栖特性的“鲲龙”AG600将开启它的又一全新旅程，全面进入水上试验、试飞阶段。(廖文峰、何东、金桥、张艺 摄）

From AVIC weibo account,
At 9:43 on August 26, AG600 successfully transferred from Zhuhai Jinwan Airport to Jingmen Zhanghe Airport. Which signifies AG600 entering water tests stage.


















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tshering22

lcloo said:


> It is civilian aircraft designed for forest fire fighting, search and rescue, passenger transport to islands etc. It can also be used for military, mainly as a transport and maritime roles but so far there is no talk of military acquisition.



Since it is a civilian aircraft, do customers have the option of choosing P&W engines instead of the Ivchenko Progress ones?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/XDdeDTz5xOEIvrAwp9wMuA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Video:
https://m.weibo.cn/5944220394/4279066540049968

https://m.weibo.cn/5944220394/4279066997202690

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Georg

what this largest in the world nonsens... it is only the largest in development....

this is the largest amphiobious aircraft the russian BE-42... it holds 144 world records... 

it is larger by size
it is much faster
it maximum take of weight is almost 30to higher


----------



## Beast

Georg said:


> what this largest in the world nonsens... it is only the largest in development....
> 
> this is the largest amphiobious aircraft the russian BE-42... it holds 144 world records...
> 
> it is larger by size
> it is much faster
> it maximum take of weight is almost 30to higher



In terms of wingspan, it the world largest record for amphibious aircraft.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 495776
> View attachment 495777
> View attachment 495778
> View attachment 495779


The landing on sea will be the most difficult part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Will PN going to buy it as it can be helpful for PN, PMSA, Coast Guards, & even for Marines.


----------



## Beast

IM Ozair said:


> Will PN going to buy it as it can be helpful for PN, PMSA, Coast Guards, & even for Marines.


No. Its more for countries with a lot of small islet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georg

Beast said:


> In terms of wingspan, it the world largest record for amphibious aircraft.
> 
> 
> The landing on sea will be the most difficult part.



AG600 38.8m
Beriev A-40 41.62m

it is not...


----------



## Navigator

Georg said:


> what this largest in the world nonsens... it is only the largest in development....
> this is the largest amphiobious aircraft the russian BE-42... it holds 144 world records...



Unfortunately, the A-40 project (Be-42) stopped at the first two prototypes and its fate is still foggy. Therefore the Chinese AG600 potentially could become the largest serially produced amphibious aircraft. But this is only in case of the beginning of their serial production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georg

Navigator said:


> Unfortunately, the A-40 project (Be-42) stopped at the first two prototypes and its fate is still foggy. Therefore the Chinese AG600 potentially could become the largest serially produced amphibious aircraft. But this is only in case of the beginning of their serial production.



The AG600 prototype did not even made ocean start and they come up with world record claims and it did not enter production... only claimed potential market in and outside China and that they have recived 17 orders, which so far no one confirmed ... the BE-42 was at least build twice and flow around the world.

Even if it get into production the only title it gets is the largest serial produced amphibious airplane.
The worlds largest amphibious airplane title is still in the hand of the BE-42...


----------



## JSCh

From AVIC,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/72iGTl5xtO8wHgceqcmgHg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China-made large amphibious aircraft to enter high-speed test on water*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-17 23:23:29|Editor: Yang Yi




GUANGZHOU, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's independently-developed large amphibious aircraft, the AG600, has completed taxiing at low and intermediate speed on the water and will conduct high-speed tests soon.

The AG600, codenamed "Kunlong", successfully finished eight taxiing tests on water at a speed of 80 km per hour and 120 km per hour, totaling 552 minutes in the city of Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province from Sept. 2 to 13, according to China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co. Ltd.

The aircraft has passed a series of tests since its maiden flight last December. The company said that the aircraft will enter high-speed taxiing tests on the water, targeting a speed of 145 km per hour. Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 is powered by four domestically built turboprop engines and has a range of 12 hours. It will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

01/10/2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

vedio:

https://weibo.com/tv/v/jEhuSb7Pc?fid=1034:4290320444152279

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China-made large amphibious aircraft completes high-speed taxiing on water*
CGTN
Published on Oct 1, 2018

China's independently-developed amphibious aircraft, the AG600, completed its first taxiing at high speed on water. Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

AG-600 is the 2nd amphibious aircraft designed and built in China. The first amphibious aircraft is SH-5 which was built for PLA Navy during 1980s. Unlike military exclusive SH-5, AG-600 is civilian aircraft and is aimed for broader customer base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 飞舞的摩羯
> 今天 09:18 来自 iPhone客户端
> 实况，蛟龙水上起飞成功！


Take-off from water successful!




​


> 飞舞的摩羯
> 今天 11:45 来自 iPhone客户端
> 实况：蛟龙水上降落成功！


Successfully landed on water!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6433673288/4293502940660907

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Take-off from water successful!
> 
> Successfully landed on water!



These claims were allegedly wrong:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051341021928280065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

It may not be really an issue of false or true, it may be merely a matter of the officialdom!

Tweeted by Dafeng Cao on 7:25 PM 15 Oct 2018 *AFTER* the tweet of Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) who accused it's a false news:

“Seems the flight *did take place already* as a rehearsal, a formal one with live reporting from the scene is still in preparation.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051811180342173696
And here's the Henri Kenhmann's tweet one day earlier on 12:16 PM 14 Oct 2018... translated into English

“The CEO of the Chinese manufacturer AVIC arrived on 13 October near Wuhan to assist in the preparation of the first flight on the water of the AG600 amphibious aircraft, while there had been amateur information that the aircraft had already taken off on the water, which was false.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051341021928280065

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ariez168

*LIVE: China's first large amphibious aircraft AG600 makes maiden flight on water*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 506191


Good one！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made large amphibious aircraft “multi-functional:” chief designer*

China Plus Published: 2018-10-20



China's independently-developed large amphibious aircraft the AG600 has successfully completed its first water takeoff and landing.


The AG600 is the world's largest amphibious aircraft, meaning it is capable of both land and water takeoffs and landings.

The plane took off from the surface of a reservoir in Hubei on Saturday morning, and landed smoothly on water after a 14 minute flight.

*Codenamed the "Kunlong", the civil aircraft will be mainly used for forest firefighting, as well as maritime monitoring and rescues.*

The plane has a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tons, and is able to carry 50 people during a maritime search and rescue mission.

*When it's on firefighting duties, the plane can hold 12 tons of water at a time, and make multiple trips to fetch water.*

The AG600 also has the potential to be used for long-distance rescues, *in cases where a marine accident occurs 500 kilometers off the coast, which is out of reach of ordinary helicopters. *

At that distance it takes more than 15 hours for rescue vessels to arrive at the scene, which is outside of the window for the average successful rescue.

Huang Lingcai, the chief designer of the AG600, said the aircraft enjoys more advantages than ordinary helicopters and surface vessels.






File photo of Huang Lingcai, the chief designer of China's independently-developed large amphibious aircraft the AG600. [Photo: Imagine China]

"*The plane can reach a speed of 480 kilometers an hour. That means it only takes some two hours for the plane to arrive somewhere 1,000 kilometers away. *This means that the plane can reach the site of an accident in the shortest time, the rescuers can take the people in danger directly into the plane, and they will fly back safe and sound," said Huang.

*The AG600 is the third member of China's "large aircraft family", alongside the large freighter the Y-20 and the large passenger jet the C919.*

Huang Lingcai said the plane might become popular in some inland areas, where there are many lakes and rivers.

"Amphibious aircraft don't need special airports on the ground. Because of this, they enjoy unique advantages in some remote areas that don't have airports but that are full of lakes or rivers, since they can land directly on water. This will be a big help with improving our country's aviation emergency rescue capability," said Huang.

Huang added that the plane will have even more functionality after it has been upgraded.

"*We can install some equipment to conduct monitoring missions, in order to better protect the marine environment. The plane might also be able to transport people to remote islands and reefs, and help to deliver daily supplies to them,*" said Huang.

Both President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang have congratulated the team working on the AG600 for their first successful on-water flight.

The AG600 completed its maiden flight in December last year.

http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/china/9/20181020/198601.html

***

_SCS island development has just become more interesting._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
22 October 2018






This still from a video released by Chinese state-owned media shows China’s locally built and developed AG600 amphibious aircraft conducting its first waterborne take-off on 20 October in the country’s central province of Hubei. Source: Via Xinhua
China’s locally built and developed AG600 amphibious aircraft conducted its first waterborne take-off on 20 October in the country’s central province of Hubei.

The 37 m-long flying boat took off from a reservoir near Zhanghe Airport in Jingmen at around 08:50 h (local time) and landed back on the water after a 14-minute flight, according to the state-owned Xinhua news agency.

The move comes after the aircraft’s developer, the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), was quoted in May as saying that the AG600 is expected to be available for delivery to customers by 2022. “We are endeavouring to get the airworthiness certification from the civil aviation authorities by 2021, and deliver it [the aircraft] to the customers by 2022,” the aircraft’s chief designer, Huang Lingcai, said at the time without naming any countries as possible customers.

The AG600, which conducted its maiden take-off from land on 24 December 2017, has a wing span of 38.8 m and is the third-largest aircraft designed and built in the country following the Y-20 military transport aircraft, which entered service in 2016, and the 190-seat C-919 commercial passenger aircraft, which made its maiden flight in July 2017.

Powered by four WJ-6 turboprop engines (derivatives of the Ivchenko AI-20), the AG600 has a cruising speed of 500 km/h, an endurance of 12 hours, and a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 has returned to Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

December 14, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Incog_nito

Pakistan Navy should consider this! It's good for MSA & Pakistan Coastguard operations. I think it can act as a Submarine rescuer if a submarine rescue vehicle can be put inside.


----------



## JSCh

*China to deploy 4 AG600 large amphibious aircraft in test flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-08 19:57:02|Editor: zh

BEIJING, March 8 (Xinhua) -- Four AG600 large amphibious airplanes will conduct flight tests to facilitate its certification schedule, said its developer the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) Friday.

In 2019, AVIC will focus on three major aspects to push forward the AG600 project - the flight test of No.001 aircraft, the aircraft design optimization, and parts fabrication, said AVIC.

The flight test of the No.001 AG600 aircraft will be conducted to test the model's characteristics of stalling, hydrodynamic and flight envelope extension.

Meanwhile, test pilots will also begin training for this new model.

Codenamed "Kunlong," the AG600 is designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft. This large-scale special-purpose civil aircraft is developed to assist with fighting forest fires and water rescues.

The AG600 conducted its maiden flight in December 2017 and completed its first water takeoff and landing in October 2018.

It can carry out sea rescue operations under complex meteorological conditions and can withstand two-meter-high waves. It is capable of carrying 50 people during a maritime search and rescue mission. It also provides support for China's marine monitoring and safety patrol.

In the following design optimization of the AG600, the designing team will optimize the structure and systems to tap the potential of the large aircraft platform, according to AVIC.

Meanwhile, they will improve designs of the aircraft's maximum take-off weight, installing pressure cabins, as well as improving the systems of firefighting and emergency rescue.

According to the plan, the parts fabrication of the No. 003 AG600 airplane will start in 2019, said AVIC.

AVIC will facilitate the AG600 project schedule to receive an airworthiness review and obtain the certificate, which are crucial steps for the model to start playing roles in emergency rescue and natural disaster prevention.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

_China's first home-grown large amphibious aircraft AG600 takes off at the Jinwan Civil Aviation Airport in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 24, 2017. AG600, code named "Kunlong", completed its maiden flight on Sunday. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0309/c202936-9554191.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Strange ... but I cannot find the original thread?!!

Anyway, are there any news?


----------



## LKJ86

February 27, 2020




Via www.cannews.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> February 27, 2020
> View attachment 611451
> 
> Via www.cannews.com.cn



Finally some news (as it seems), but could you please provide the dedicated link?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Finally some news (as it seems), but could you please provide the dedicated link?


http://www.cannews.com.cn/2020/0306/209585.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> http://www.cannews.com.cn/2020/0306/209585.shtml



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Incog_nito

PN needs this not just for it's own roles but also for the MSA & Coast Guards. I guess besides MPA procurement, they should look into this.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 航空工业通飞珠海基地

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 航空工业通飞珠海基地

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's AG600 amphibious aircraft conducts test flights over sea*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-14 16:57:47 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 14 (Xinhua) -- China's independently-developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft has conducted test flights over the sea, according to its developer Tuesday.

It represents a major step forward before the amphibious airplane model conducts its first taking off from the sea surface, which is planned within the year, said the state-owned plan maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

Through the test flights, crew members confirmed and familiarize themselves with the airspace and marine environment for the upcoming test flight missions.

Codenamed "Kunlong," AG600 is designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft. Its development represents China's breakthrough in this field.

AG600 conducted its maiden flight in December 2017 and completed its first takeoff and landing on the water in October 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

May 8, 2020






















Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> May 8, 2020
> View attachment 630861
> View attachment 630862
> View attachment 630863
> View attachment 630864
> View attachment 630865
> View attachment 630866
> View attachment 630867
> 
> Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin


what kind of test is this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632667
> 
> Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin



PN should order some of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's AG600 amphibious aircraft conducts test flights over sea!!!




Via @HDG359 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Globalwarrior

What’s the benefit of this plane?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287011639909212161

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287233682432864257

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Congrats ! For Successfull Sea Flight.
This AG-600 Large Amphibious Aircraft would be very useful in South China Sea and East China Sea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287243369152827393


Globalwarrior said:


> What’s the benefit of this plane?



This is an old 2016 news, but it will answer your question

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...-boat-takes-to-the-skies-on-its-maiden-flight


https://www.popsci.com/mega-planes-...next-generation-air-cargo-and-transportation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @feel的小步舞曲 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @HDG359 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @超级大喵酱和嘤酱 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


>



Are there already any confirmed orders? And if yes, by whom?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655456
> View attachment 655457
> 
> Via @万全 from Weibo



By the way a question, I thought there were already tests off the water two years ago? So what's so special on these recent ones?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> By the way a question, I thought there were already tests off the water two years ago? So what's so special on these recent ones?


From lake to sea.

Similar to that J-15 takes off from an airport or a carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @MR石亚军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Here's another cool video of the AG600 amphibious aircraft's first sea flight!

*World's largest amphibious aircraft completes maiden sea takeoff
Xinhua 2020.07.26*





_China's homegrown large amphibious aircraft AG600, codenamed Kunlong, completed its first takeoff and landing on the sea surface on July 26, 2020 at the coastal city of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The AG600 is designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft. It completed its maiden flight in December 2017.

The amphibious aircraft completed its first take-off and landing on water in a reservoir in Jingmen city, Hubei province, on 20 October 2018. The aircraft has a 39.6-meter-long fuselage and 38.8-meter wingspan. Kunlong is developed by Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring. The name “Kunlong” represents high expectation in Chinese culture, with the “kun” meaning an enormous legendary fish and “long” a dragon._


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

July 29, 2020







Via @开飞机的LuSam-WUH from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

July 30, 2020







Via @开飞机的LuSam-WUH from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

July 29, 2020



















Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YXK

Abingdonboy said:


> You've got to give it to the Chinese0 they don't give a f*ck about IPRs:


cry indian suhuman cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 675136


*"IMPORTANT NEWS" AG600 Aircraft Improvement And Optimization Overall Technical Scheme Passed the Review (2020-09-30)*

ON SEPTEMBER 28-29, the overall technical scheme review meeting for the improvement and optimization of the large-scale fire-fighting / water rescue amphibious aircraft AG600 was held in Zhuhai. Lu Guangshan, chief engineer of Aviation Industry and chief executive commander of AG600; Tang Changhong, academician of Chinese Academy of Engineering (CAE); Bai Xiaogang, chairman of AVIC and chief commander of AG600; Xiong Xianpeng, deputy general manager of Tongfei and chairman of South China Company, attended the meeting. Leng Yixun, director of the Project Office of the Ministry of Civil Aircraft Industry of the Aviation Industry, presided over the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 699247


On December 15, director and deputy director of Shanghai Airworthiness Certification Center and a delegation of AG600 type certification audit team visited AVIC South China to cooperate with the company in completing the basic certification, manufacturing compliance option discussion and other airworthiness compliance verification, communication and review of the improved and optimized AG600 aircraft. Deputy GM of AVIC, Secretary of Party Committee and Chairman of the Board of the South China company, chief engineers, deputy chief engineers, department heads of all relevant sections attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 706245


*Aviation Industry: To firmly complete the AG600*
R&D mission in 2021, win the first battle! (2021-01-12)

On January 9, the 2021 annual work meeting of AG600 project of large fire fighting / water rescue amphibious aircraft was held in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, attended by some top figures related to this project such as Tan Ruisong, He Shengqiang, Chen Yuanxian, etc.


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 no.003
January 28, 2021










Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


----------



## Beast

This project progress is way to slow. Maybe lack of talent due to more important on project like C919 and C929.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

From 沉默的山羊 via weibo,







​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361607866809937922

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waja2000

JSCh said:


> From 沉默的山羊 via weibo,
> View attachment 716733
> ​View attachment 716733
> 
> View attachment 716734
> ​



i‘m impress with avionics system， maybe future can use for C919 or even CR929 if COMIC get sanction ban from using US supply。


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

waja2000 said:


> i‘m impress with avionics system， maybe future can use for C919 or even CR929 if COMIC get sanction ban from using US supply。


I doubt US will really impose the ban on Comac. Even until now, we have heard no news they are going to ban supply of Leap-X engine.

Boeing is in a big crisis. They need China more than ever to save it. I doubt they complicated the matter further.

For the first 5 year of C919 once put into operation. It will focus mainly on domestic airliner with no export overseas countries. Anyway, China aviation market is big enough to keep Comac and GE with huge profit for C919 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

March 4, 2021




Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Across China: China's AG600 amphibious aircraft begins firefighting capacity testing - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Across China: China's AG600 amphibious aircraft begins firefighting capacity testing*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-03-04 20:41:22 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- China's independently developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft has entered a new flight test phase targeting its firefighting capacities, announced its developer on Thursday.

The AG600 aircraft on Thursday completed the first flight test of its aerial water-dropping functions in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, said the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

It marked a major step forward for the development of the large amphibious aircraft model, which is of great importance to the country in strengthening its natural disaster prevention and emergency rescue capacities.

The aircraft performed well during the test of its water-dropping capabilities, which is one of the key functions of the amphibious aircraft model.

It is expected that the AG600 aircraft will proceed to conduct flight tests dropping water over fire sites before the end of the year, the AVIC said.

During Thursday's flight test, the AG600 development team also conducted a preliminary evaluation of the procedure for the aircraft's water-dropping task.

It will provide a basis for the improvement of the aircraft's firefighting capacities and better serve the country's demand for enhanced, comprehensive natural disaster prevention and emergency rescue capabilities.

MULTI-DUTY LARGE AIRCRAFT

The AG600, together with the Y-20 large transporter and the C919 single-aisle passenger airplane, is part of China's key project to independently develop a "large aircraft family."

Codenamed Kunlong, the AG600 is a key piece of aeronautical equipment in China's emergency rescue system. It is intended to meet the needs of firefighting and marine rescue missions, as well as other critical emergency rescue operations.

The large amphibious aircraft is designed to operate in complex weather and environmental conditions. During rescue missions, it can conduct low-altitude water surface searches and can act as an anchor during water and maritime rescue missions. The aircraft is capable of rescuing up to 50 people per mission.

The AG600 successfully completed its maiden flight in 2017, its first takeoff from a water reservoir in 2018, and its maiden flight over sea in 2020.

During its maiden flight over sea, the AG600 aircraft further verified its marine-related performance, which laid the foundations for its future work in specific environments during missions such as emergency rescue operations, according to the AVIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://ep.cannews.com.cn/index.php?c=PhonePaper&m=showWen&id=90117&paperid=7&banmianid=2417


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 No.003










Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Deino

This looks like a recent video of a AG600 testing its firefighting apparatus, since - by my information - "the water gathering and dumping apparatus itself had passed static evaluation only earlier this year." 

(via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 no.1003




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

June 30, 2021










Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

June 28, 2021




Via @看航空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 no.1003




























Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> AG600 no.1003
> View attachment 763514
> View attachment 763515
> View attachment 763516
> View attachment 763517
> View attachment 763518
> View attachment 763519
> View attachment 763520
> View attachment 763521
> View attachment 763522
> 
> Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin




Do we have any information, who the first customer of the AG600 is?


----------



## JSCh

航空工业​21-12-26 14:53​来自 nova7你在焦点在​​#我身边的中国制造#



今天，“鲲龙”1003架机总装下架！#航空报国 航空强国# 下一步，AG600飞机将开展机上地面、实验室等一系列首飞安全性试验，预计于2022年实现首飞​
*AVIC*
21-12-26 14:53

Today, the final assembly of "Kunlong" 1003 aircraft is rolled off! In the next step, the AG600 aircraft will carry out a series of first flight safety tests on the ground and in the laboratory, and it is expected to achieve its first flight in 2022.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

The progress seems very slow. After so many years, only going to assemble 1003 prototype.

But I do understand, AVIC hands are fulll with pleny of project from C919, MA700, C929...


----------



## JSCh

南海的浪涛
2小时前
来自 微博 weibo.com

AG600两架原型机对比
Comparison of two AG600 prototypes


----------



## Deino

Polestar 2 said:


> The progress seems very slow. After so many years, only going to assemble 1003 prototype.
> 
> But I do understand, AVIC hands are fulll with pleny of project from C919, MA700, C929...



Henri K. also reported, this re-design was necessary due to severe issues; he noted even the test pilots to fly this ac.


----------



## LKJ86

No.1003




Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

No.1005 and 1006








Via @航空工业通飞华南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

LKJ86 said:


> No.1005 and 1006
> View attachment 841362
> View attachment 841363
> 
> Via @航空工业通飞华南 from Weixin


It looks like this model is in pre-production stage, true?


----------



## JSCh

WATCH: China's large amphibious firefighter aircraft AG600, in its complete form with a new configuration, made its 1st flight on Tuesday in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531499210348298241

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mili

This is good news with more forest fires due to global warming.
Western fire bombers are too expensive/unreliable & out of reach for most of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @aman928y from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

China's new configuration AG600 large amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight


China's new configuration AG600 large amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight-



english.news.cn




China's new configuration AG600 large amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-31 12:46:43

BEIJING, May 31 (Xinhua) -- A full-state new-configuration model of China's AG600 large amphibious aircraft conducted a successful maiden flight on Tuesday, according to the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

This new-configuration AG600 amphibious aircraft took off from the Zhuhai Jinwan Airport in south China's Guangdong Province at 10:55 a.m., and then safely landed at the airport after a 20 minute flight, said the AVIC, the country's leading plane-maker.

During the maiden flight, it also conducted multiple flight test missions, including constant speed climbing, reducing speed in level flight and a simulated go-around.

AG600 aircraft remained in good condition throughout the flight, with the control system operating well and all systems working stably, said the developer.

The successful maiden flight of the full-state new-configuration model marked a new phase for the AG600 project and a major breakthrough in developing the firefighting functional model of the large amphibious aircraft, said the AVIC.

Codenamed Kunlong, the AG600 is a key piece of aeronautical equipment in China's emergency-rescue system.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo








Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中性灰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @咸鱼在CAN的十一的米哥 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FlyingChickWei from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @富春江上的肥兔 from Weibo

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 873410
> View attachment 873411
> View attachment 873412
> View attachment 873413
> View attachment 873414
> 
> Via @富春江上的肥兔 from Weibo


What’s this?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> What’s this?


A static tester of AG-600 had fininshed its mission, and would be displayed publicly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 873410
> View attachment 873411
> View attachment 873412
> View attachment 873413
> View attachment 873414
> 
> Via @富春江上的肥兔 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The new firefighting configuration version, the AG-600M successfully made maiden flight today.


----------



## LKJ86

China's AG600M firefighting aircraft makes maiden amphibious flight


China's AG600M firefighting aircraft makes maiden amphibious flight-



english.news.cn




China's AG600M firefighting aircraft makes maiden amphibious flight​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-29 23:56:15

WUHAN, Aug. 29 (Xinhua) -- China's AG600M, a full-state, new-configuration amphibious firefighting aircraft, had a successful maiden amphibious flight on Monday, according to the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The new-configuration aircraft taxied into the water from an airport in central China's Hubei Province before taking off. It then landed safely in a water reservoir following an 18-minute flight, said AVIC, the country's leading plane-maker.

During this maiden flight, the amphibious aircraft conducted multiple flight test missions and it was in good condition, AVIC said.

The AG600M amphibious aircraft made its maiden flight from the ground on May 31.

It is expected to serve firefighting missions in 2023 and enter the market in 2025, AVIC said.


----------



## LKJ86

China's second AG600M amphibious aircraft completes maiden test flight​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's AG600M Firefighting Aircraft Completes Major Water Scooping and Drop Tests​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

China Focus: China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress


China Focus: China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress-



english.news.cn




China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-27 20:52:00

BEIJING, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's independently-developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft has gained significant progress by completing critical flight tests and getting the first batch of purchase agreements, the developer announced on Tuesday.

The AG600M aircraft, a full-configuration firefighting model belonging to the AG600 aircraft family, successfully conducted pivotal tests Tuesday morning, including scooping and dropping water, said the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), the country's leading plane-maker.

At 10:05 a.m., the AG600M aircraft carrying 12 tonnes of water took off from the ground runway at Zhanghe Airport in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province.

It consecutively conducted the flight tests of aerial water dropping, landing on a nearby reservoir and taxiing scooping, taking off again and dropping water over the preset area, and then successfully landing at the reservoir at 10:16 a.m., said the AVIC.

The very day, AVIC General Huanan Aircraft Industry Co., Ltd., signed the first batch of purchase agreements on four AG600M aircraft with Everbright Financial Leasing Co., Ltd., and signed an intent purchase agreement on two AG600M aircraft with the HNCA Aviation Equipment Leasing Co., Ltd., respectively.

The successful completion of flight tests and obtaining purchase agreements marked that the AG600 amphibious aircraft's key mission capabilities have been verified, and could open the market, said He Shengqiang, AVIC deputy general manager.

Both major moves highlighted that China's independently-developed aeronautical equipment could support the country's emergency rescue capabilities, said He.

Codenamed Kunlong, or water dragon in Chinese, the AG600 is vital aeronautical equipment for China's emergency-rescue system. It plays roles in serving forest firefighting, maritime search and rescue, and other critical emergency rescue missions.

The AG600M is specifically designed to combat forest fires. Its maximum take-off weight is 60 tonnes, with the water-carrying capacity up to 12 tonnes and the flight range reaching 4,500 km. It can conduct low-altitude flight at low speed, enabling it to drop water more precisely over the fire sites.

Following up, the AG600M will enter the airworthiness phase. More variants of the AG600 aircraft family are under development, said the developer.

The AVIC commits to sustaining the country's emergency rescue system and ensuring people's life and property by pushing forward the aircraft's progress and other vital aeronautical equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

LKJ86 said:


> China Focus: China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress
> 
> 
> China Focus: China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's large amphibious aircraft gains major progress​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-27 20:52:00
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's independently-developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft has gained significant progress by completing critical flight tests and getting the first batch of purchase agreements, the developer announced on Tuesday.
> 
> The AG600M aircraft, a full-configuration firefighting model belonging to the AG600 aircraft family, successfully conducted pivotal tests Tuesday morning, including scooping and dropping water, said the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), the country's leading plane-maker.
> 
> At 10:05 a.m., the AG600M aircraft carrying 12 tonnes of water took off from the ground runway at Zhanghe Airport in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> It consecutively conducted the flight tests of aerial water dropping, landing on a nearby reservoir and taxiing scooping, taking off again and dropping water over the preset area, and then successfully landing at the reservoir at 10:16 a.m., said the AVIC.
> 
> The very day, AVIC General Huanan Aircraft Industry Co., Ltd., signed the first batch of purchase agreements on four AG600M aircraft with Everbright Financial Leasing Co., Ltd., and signed an intent purchase agreement on two AG600M aircraft with the HNCA Aviation Equipment Leasing Co., Ltd., respectively.
> 
> The successful completion of flight tests and obtaining purchase agreements marked that the AG600 amphibious aircraft's key mission capabilities have been verified, and could open the market, said He Shengqiang, AVIC deputy general manager.
> 
> Both major moves highlighted that China's independently-developed aeronautical equipment could support the country's emergency rescue capabilities, said He.
> 
> Codenamed Kunlong, or water dragon in Chinese, the AG600 is vital aeronautical equipment for China's emergency-rescue system. It plays roles in serving forest firefighting, maritime search and rescue, and other critical emergency rescue missions.
> 
> The AG600M is specifically designed to combat forest fires. Its maximum take-off weight is 60 tonnes, with the water-carrying capacity up to 12 tonnes and the flight range reaching 4,500 km. It can conduct low-altitude flight at low speed, enabling it to drop water more precisely over the fire sites.
> 
> Following up, the AG600M will enter the airworthiness phase. More variants of the AG600 aircraft family are under development, said the developer.
> 
> The AVIC commits to sustaining the country's emergency rescue system and ensuring people's life and property by pushing forward the aircraft's progress and other vital aeronautical equipment.
> 
> View attachment 883045
> View attachment 883046
> View attachment 883047
> View attachment 883048
> View attachment 883050


I thought this plane was already in service? Its been a long time(years ago) since I heard it first flew.


----------



## LKJ86

mike2000 is back said:


> I thought this plane was already in service? Its been a long time(years ago) since I heard it first flew.


It was redesigned.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Very impressive aircraft with multiple applications it can perform where no one can

Specially firefighting mission at sea a most difficult task search and rescue evacuation from hazardous weather these can do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## JSCh

航空工业​12月16日 17:00  来自 TRS微博管理平台​#AG600M到底厉害在哪儿#​​（1）万里挑一的新翼型设计——AG600飞机属于大型亚音速飞机，因其执行任务的特殊性，既要具备较好的高空巡航经济性，也需要具备优良的低空低速性能。针对飞机的高升力与失速安全设计目标、水上起降性能提升与降低着水载荷等要求，团队通过全面的气动设计优化，达到了失速特性控制目标，缩短了飞机起降距离，低空低速能力显著提升，气动安全也得到了保证。​翼型设计作为气动优化设计需要突破的关键技术，研制团队基于前期研究基础，正向梳理了翼型的设计需求，同时吸取同类机型的翼形优点，建立了一套翼型正向设计的流程，完成了适用于大型水陆两栖飞机气动设计需求的方案。​​（2）独一无二的水上飞机增压舱——在水陆两栖飞机上增加增压舱，就像是将一个大型客机的机身放在船上。为了将上部增压机身筒段和下部船体有机组合起来，研制团队不断攻关开展方案论证，最终确定了适合于大型水陆两栖飞机的增压舱方案。​AG600M飞机增压端框的受力复杂程度远超同级别的民航客机，异形增压舱还要面临复杂多变的使用环境考验：火场上空投水灭火、恶劣海况下的着水救援、盐雾腐蚀下的疲劳损伤等。为了确保增压舱方案经得起考验，研制团队反复求证，开展了大量研究和试验，为的是追求设计“好用、管用”的鲲龙。​​（3）先进安全的电传飞控系统——AG600M采用了先进的电传飞控系统，采用多余度的架构设计，增加了控制增稳功能与包线保护等功能，实现了地面、水面和空中控制律控制，使飞控系统能实现多种环境条件和任务剖面下安全无忧飞行，提高了飞机的飞行品质，优化了人机操纵界面，系统性能得到较大的提升。​​（4）系统扩展性强的综合航电系统——AG600M的航空电子系统进行了系统架构升级和驾驶舱显示控制人机界面优化，采用了国产的综合模块化航电系统，网络拓扑和传输带宽的提升带来了线束减重，专门为灭火任务和三人机组设计的可重构显示画面，显著提升了飞机在执行任务过程中的人机工效。​
*AVIC*
December 16, 17:00 From TRS Weibo Management Platform

*What is so great about AG600M

(1) One-in-a-million new airfoil design: *the AG600 aircraft is a large subsonic aircraft. Due to the particularity of its mission, it must have good high-altitude cruise economy and excellent low-altitude and low-speed performance. For the high-lift and stall safety design goals of the aircraft, water take-off and landing performance improvement and reduce water landing load and other requirements, through comprehensive aerodynamic design optimization, the team achieved the stall characteristic control goal, shortened the take-off and landing distance of the aircraft, significantly improved the low-altitude and low-speed capability, and ensured aerodynamic safety.

Airfoil design is a key technology that needs to be broken through in aerodynamic optimization design. Based on the previous research, the design requirements of the airfoil were forwardly sorted, and at the same time, the advantages of the airfoil of similar models were absorbed, and a set of airfoil forward design process was established for the aerodynamic design requirements of large amphibious aircraft.

*(2) Unique seaplane pressurized cabin: *Adding a pressurized cabin to an amphibious aircraft is like putting the fuselage of a large airliner on a boat. In order to organically combine the upper pressurized fuselage section and the lower hull, the research and development team continued to tackle key problems and carry out program demonstrations, and finally determined a pressurized cabin solution suitable for large amphibious aircraft. The stress and complexity of the pressurized end frame of the AG600M aircraft is far more complex than that of civil aviation airliners of the same level, and the special-shaped pressurized cabin also faces the challenge of complex and changeable usage environments: Air-dropped water on the fire scenario, water rescue under severe sea conditions, fatigue damage under salt spray corrosion, etc. In order to ensure that the pressurized cabin scheme can stand the test, the development team repeatedly verified and carried out a lot of research and experiments, in order to pursue the design of "easy to use and effective" Kunlong.

*(3) Advanced and safe fly-by-wire flight control system: *AG600M adopts an advanced fly-by-wire flight control system, adopts a redundant architecture design, and adds functions such as control stability enhancement and flight envelope protection, established ground, water surface and airborne flight control rule. The flight control system can realize safe and worry-free flight under various environmental conditions and mission profiles, improve the flight quality of the aircraft, optimize the man-machine control interface, and greatly added to the systemic performance.

*(4) Integrated avionics system with high system scalability: *The avionics system of AG600M has undergone a system architecture upgrade and cockpit display man-machine control interface optimization, a domestically produced integrated modular avionics system was adopted, in addition to improvement of network topology and transmission bandwidth have also brought weight reduction of the wiring system, and the reconfigurable display screen specially designed for fire fighting missions and three-person crews has significantly improved the ergonomics of the aircraft during mission execution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

A procurement contract was signed on Thursday to purchase five China's homegrown #AG600M amphibious aircraft, marking a major step in the aircraft's commercialization.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603642329293651968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> A procurement contract was signed on Thursday to purchase five China's homegrown #AG600M amphibious aircraft, marking a major step in the aircraft's commercialization.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603642329293651968




But no info on the customer yet?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But no info on the customer yet?


Jiangsu Xiangyue General Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Jiangsu Xiangyue General Aviation
> View attachment 906513




thanks


----------

